
Rich Skrenta: Some thoughts on Mahalo (Building a content business with SEO) - toffer
http://www.skrenta.com/2007/08/some_thoughts_on_mahalo.html
======
nickb
"Marshall gave a talk at WebmasterWorld Pubcon 2004 where he laid out About's
whole seo strategy that had made them so successful. The ppt was on the
conference CD. Unfortunately I've lost mine but I'm sure you can track down
the talk. You need to see that deck."

Anyone have this?

